# LANCOME TEINT IDOLE ULTRA 16 HOUR [DISCONTINUED] ANY EQUIVALENTS?



## CaliQueen17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,

  	A new member and so glad to find this site. Well done to whoever started it and to all those continuing to post.

  	I was wondering whether anyone has tried to find the equivalent to *Bisque 7N *in the old discontinued Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 16 hour range [It has now become the 24 hour range and the shades are nowhere near the original shades]?

  	The Bisque 7N was the best match for me, and it took me most of my life to find it, I don't know what to do anymore.

  	Open to all suggestions. I am a *MAC NC40 *but it is still not a better match than the Lancome Bisque 7N.

  	All suggestions welcome. I need a yellow foundation as opposed to a pink one.

  	Thank you xXx

  	I have tried the following brands and none of them have been helpful unless they are deliberately trying to upset me:-

  	Estee Lauder
  	Clinique
  	Bobby Brown


----------

